# Vienna Gold Hop - Any Info Appreciated



## HoppingMad (16/6/09)

Hi guys,

Have come across "Vienna Gold" hop on a couple of brewsites but there seems to be a lack of info out there in webworld.

Despite having the name "Vienna" attached to it, I only seem to be able to find the pellets for sale on Oz brewsites which seems strange.

Have noticed this hop is 10%AA - but can't find anything else. 

Anyone who knows more, or has used this hop and could report back what they thought of it and what sort of flavours it imparts, that would be great.

Many thanks,  

Hopper.


----------



## O'Henry (30/6/09)

While searching for info on the same hop I came across this on ebay. Not much but maybe a start:

Vienna Gold is a hops variety that was grown widely in Australian hops fields several decades ago but the arrival of higher alpha varieties led to its demise, such that it is only grown in small amounts commercially today. Vienna Gold is a highly vigorous growing variety that produces high yields of flowers and is easy to grow.

Hope this helps...


----------



## HoppingMad (30/6/09)

Thanks O'Henry - much appreciated. 

Have been trying to figure out this hop is worth brewing with or growing myself (both of which I'm considering).

Being doing some detective work and found some older brewers in Melbourne who actually grow the stuff who gave me a bit more info as well. Sadly they had no rhizomes to part with but I still have some leads.

Much of your info agrees with what I've found. Appears the hop grows very well in Australia and gives good yields of hop cones - similar yields to Pride of Ringwood in some cases. Have been told this hop has a flavour similar to a German Noble Hop, hence the name - but no one could give me any precise info on the taste it imparts or exactly what beer its suited to other than to say 'European Styles'. I thought maybe it was a cross breed with a Goldings hence the 'Gold' in the 'Vienna Gold' but was told there is no Goldings flavour in the hop that's detectable.

Was told that it was widely grown in Australia up until Pride of Ringwood was developed (I think in the 50s) and then it was more or less superseded as everyone was drawn to that hop because of it's high alpha acid qualities. The small amounts grown in backyards in Melbourne and popping up elsewhere have been kept going by the exchange of rhizomes from a handful of brewing clubs - but it's not widely available. 

The guys I spoke to proudly said that they were partly responsible for the stuff still being around as they do the occasional swap. Otherwise, according to them it would have disappeared 50 odd years ago.

Cheers and many thanks, :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## hillbillybreweries (30/6/09)

Hi Hopping,

while not growing it I have tasted a few pale ales from one of those older Melbourne Brewers who grows it himself. Judging by those beers and allowing for the fact he's a very experienced home brewer I thought they were a fantastic aroma hop. Well worth growing in my opinion.


----------



## HoppingMad (30/6/09)

Sweet Hillbilly - might have to have a crack at it.

Aroma you say - can you say more on the flavour? Grassy, spicy, citrusy, bitter? Or too long ago to tell?

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## hillbillybreweries (30/6/09)

From memory, along the lines of German noble hop in flavour, pretty sure the main reason it was dropped commercially was because of the low AA with flavourless lagers taking over.


----------



## Bizier (30/6/09)

This is really making me consider getting my hands on some.


----------



## andyg1 (19/8/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have come across "Vienna Gold" hop on a couple of brewsites but there seems to be a lack of info out there in webworld.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyg1 (19/8/10)

Hi all,
New to site, but better late than never.I have vienna gold growing at home. I first got them in from hop growers in tassie in 1986. Experimental at the time. AAU is only approx 6% not 10%. They are very hardy and produce good to medium sized cones.The taste and aroma is similar to many earopean hops, but with a fruity, slight passionfruit aroma. problem I found with them, is they must be picked a soon as they are starting to dry. Otherwise they brown off quickly and the aroma is gone.They are good for dry hopping, but require a lot. Probably better hops to choose from nowdays. I am looking for cascade rhyzomes next. Missed the boat this year with Hopco. Galaxy would be nice too. S'pose they ( rhyzomes) will become available one day. 
Andy


----------



## Wolfy (19/8/10)

I'm not sure why this old thread has been dredged up, however, there is another thread (_around here somewhere_) with details that "Vienna Gold" is simply a 'marketing' name for "Cluster" - the two varieties are exactly the same.
Some someone thought that "Vienna Gold" sounded much more marketable than "Cluster" so that's how it came about.


----------

